# NATO/G8/G20. Chicago.



## Driftwhistler

Ahhhh, so who's going? Should be some critical fucking action. G8 is also doubling as the kickoff to being houseless until I can't take it anymore.

This is also my sneaky way of seeing if I can hitch a ride with anyone, either from here or part of the way from somewheres else. I'm done with classes on the 12th of May and I'm planning on leaving the same day or very shortly thereafter. I'm hailing from CT and several people I know have expressed fervent interest in going...except almost all of them don't have an open seat or a car at all. I dunno. If anyone can help me/us out, let me know please.


----------



## scatwomb

I am coming from Moscow, ID with people from Seattle and Minneapolis - I think there will be 20-30 of us total.

StP meetup!


----------



## Stimp muffin

When is this?


----------



## frzrbrnd

i may/may not go. depends on how quickly i move on the road (it'll be my first time traveling alone), but since i'm hitting the road in late march/early april, i should have plenty of time. 

anybody have tips on stashing packs during actual protest time? all the new rules chicago has been making for protest in anticipation of nato/g20 means there's a good chance that there will be mass arrests. i don't want my pack to get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Agni Riniari

Wow. I was a whole two months off of the schedule for when this was all going down. So, now, it is a lot more likely that I will be able to go.



frzrbrnd said:


> anybody have tips on stashing packs during actual protest time? all the new rules chicago has been making for protest in anticipation of nato/g20 means there's a good chance that there will be mass arrests. i don't want my pack to get lost in the shuffle.


 
I second this, as well. I have been wondering what the situation and area was going to be like since I heard about it.

- Agni


----------



## tobepxt

YES. This is something ive been wanting to attend. planning on it actually. 
I dont know how im getting there yet but i'll have to figure that out soon..
im leaving from chattanooga...


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

I'm not missing it for anything. I've already got my medic DFAs (done fucking around) prepped and reinforced. I've said this a lot, but Chicago's going to need bigger streets.


----------



## DavidMD

I believe that the G8 Summit is May 18-20 but Chicago will probably have a bunch of things going on from May Day leading up to the summit. I'll be there. 

Basically everyone east of the Mississippi wanting to go should look into Megabus.com. A bus from Nashville to Chicago is $1...$2 roundtrip. Not all cities are direct to Chicago but tickets are cheap either way.


----------



## scatwomb

It's May 19th-21st. Occupy Chicago has called for a new occupation starting May 1st.


----------



## soapybum

I'd say try to find a decent squat there before everyone else starts showing up and stash your stuff there. Or you can try couchsurfing and leave your stuff at your hosts place. All the rad cats from indy are definitely goin.


----------



## Zonkers

StP affinity group, anybody?

On the gear issue, me and my pals are arranging storage space near downtown for anyone's pack/bike/canine friend. Anyone needs a space let me know in the run up to may.

I have a feeling about this summit... Definitely wont have the same outcome of DNC '68, to say the least.


----------



## Zonkers

And may day begins today.

We all gotta get out there doing outreach networking wheatpasting whatever it takes. If each of us definitely going brought a few more people who wouldn't have come, well numbers are everything in these sorts of things so yeah. Convergence away


----------



## fackshat

I will definitely be there.


----------



## soapybum

Idk how early my crew from indy will be there/leave indy but if anyone needs a ride to there from indy hit me up and i'll see what I can do. Ha, we should definitely have a StP convergence there at some point.


----------



## dylann

im comming from california so im no help but you could always hop on a train or hitch. craigslist rideshare? im really excited for it though


----------



## fackshat

I agree with the StP convergence.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

dylann said:


> im comming from california so im no help but you could always hop on a train or hitch. craigslist rideshare? im really excited for it though


There's a lot of people in Albuquerque who need a ride and could pitch on gas if you're passing through.


----------



## Driftwhistler

I'm down to meet up with people.

I think I'll be lucky enough to be able to stash my pack at my second cousin's apartment, hopefully. She'll probably insist on a huge family reunion, so shit tons of free italian food ftw.. I'm planning on living on the absolute bare minimum for the duration of my time there. There may or may not be Occupations set up though, I've no clue. I think the Chicago camp lasted like two days or something ridiculous.

And yeh, I'm looking at Mega Bus. It seems like my best shot.


----------



## Alaska

Pretty pumped for it. Going to be in Washington in early to mid April, then gonna start heading east. Anticipation is high, I may wee myself.


----------



## finn

Squats tend to become too hot for stashing in my experience with these protests, it's better to leave the pack with some low key hosts. Come in early, before the police really start itching for something to do, like scouring the bus/train stations. This will be interesting to see what an obama-style police state will be like and if it'll be worse then his predecessor. Learn street medicking if you have to chance, even if you're not planning on being one, since we have a historically high turnover, and I'm retired after doing it for over ten years.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

finn said:


> Squats tend to become too hot for stashing in my experience with these protests, it's better to leave the pack with some low key hosts. Come in early, before the police really start itching for something to do, like scouring the bus/train stations. This will be interesting to see what an obama-style police state will be like and if it'll be worse then his predecessor. Learn street medicking if you have to chance, even if you're not planning on being one, since we have a historically high turnover, and I'm retired after doing it for over ten years.


Definitely get some medic skills, at least learn how to eyewash and carry injured comrades. The Burque Black Cross medic team (homage to portland's black cross health collective) is fairly set on being on the front lines full time. If you plan to be anywhere near the frontlines, bring a gas mask, a helmet, and a life-jacket (floating foam will cushion beanbag rounds like nobody's business).


----------



## JoelRailDude

I'm buying a gasmask helmet and bringing all my racing motorcyle gear kevlar padded and all....for protection 
I was planning on camping north of chicago, near a powerplant up there, the green line train goes up, so i can leave ALL the gear up there, and just bring down what I need + they got showers, cooking places etc, and I can drink by the beach/lake afterwards. However I' been in touch with a few people from couch surfing, might hit that option better.

all ready got my MegaBus ticket from Orlando, to Atlanta, To Memphis, to Chicago.


----------



## sahaynee moonbow

so here in lovely cleveland we've been planning some things. the heart fest will be family oriented, music/ speakers/ food/ information/ clowns etc. this is an open invitation to our neighbors while traveling to stop here for a boost. if you plan on stopping in the area we have a local support network for those traveling from our locale and should network together logistically. everyone should be protected and have safe locations etc. we also have a nice location for absolute unlimited shelter to be provided for enjoyment of the heart fest.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

JoelRailDude said:


> I'm buying a gasmask helmet and bringing all my racing motorcyle gear kevlar padded and all....for protection
> I was planning on camping north of chicago, near a powerplant up there, the green line train goes up, so i can leave ALL the gear up there, and just bring down what I need + they got showers, cooking places etc, and I can drink by the beach/lake afterwards. However I' been in touch with a few people from couch surfing, might hit that option better.
> 
> all ready got my MegaBus ticket from Orlando, to Atlanta, To Memphis, to Chicago.


Thank you for telling us where you're gear will be.
Sincerely, the Feds.


----------



## JoelRailDude

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> Thank you for telling us where you're gear will be.
> Sincerely, the Feds.


 
Well there is hundreds of camping spots, which one is mine? And i can always pack it all and leave it at the front desk, or hide it in the bush!


----------



## finn

Um, for all you armored up gearheads, I'd like to remind you that you'll be on your feet a lot, in fact for most of the day- so carrying around a lot of shit is not necessarily going to help you. A backpack with stuff in it (including water bottles, don't get dehydrated) will shield your body against beanbag rounds, and unless you're really unlucky, those things will slide off your legs and arms. Now if you're being whaled on with nightsticks, a lifevest will help you until it gets torn off. Just remember that mobility is your friend here, it will help you a good deal. As for helmets, get bicycle helmets if you really want them, they are lightweight and pretty effective and wont burn your head up. Gas masks are really only for tear gas and to look militant, otherwise not too useful. In cases of tear gas, either way you'll want to get away from it and not linger in it, so unless it's like Quebec twelve years ago I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## scatwomb

finn said:


> Um, for all you armored up gearheads, I'd like to remind you that you'll be on your feet a lot, in fact for most of the day- so carrying around a lot of shit is not necessarily going to help you. A backpack with stuff in it (including water bottles, don't get dehydrated) will shield your body against beanbag rounds, and unless you're really unlucky, those things will slide off your legs and arms. Now if you're being whaled on with nightsticks, a lifevest will help you until it gets torn off. Just remember that mobility is your friend here, it will help you a good deal. As for helmets, get bicycle helmets if you really want them, they are lightweight and pretty effective and wont burn your head up. Gas masks are really only for tear gas and to look militant, otherwise not too useful. In cases of tear gas, either way you'll want to get away from it and not linger in it, so unless it's like Quebec twelve years ago I have mixed feelings about it.


 
Yeah, mobility really is your best friend. And, I know some people may disagree with me, but, the protests are not a war between the people and police - they are a theatrical display of power by the state and its citizenry. It's a good idea to be well protected, but, it's not a necessity. Being able to run-as-fast-as-you-can, however, may be a necessity. 

I dunno though, if you're willing to physically resist police and are willing to get arrested (serious charge), protection may be a good idea.


----------



## JoelRailDude

So.... aparently thanks to HR-347, Protesting any government function where officials are present, foreign representatives are present, the president is around, or any senator or HR, or secret service, or its considered a national security event, or Homeland Security is under control, Or Entering a Building without authorization (And Building can be A building, facility, park, arena, museum, ROAD, city, office, etc etc etc. anything)  is HIGHLY ILLEGAL and a Federal Crime. Even if you accidentally interrupt it, weather you know there is an event going on, or a person of high standing around the area.

http://rt.com/usa/news/348-act-tresspass-buildings-437/

Its not stopping me yet.


----------



## finn

Also let me add, the footwear that you bring should already be BROKEN IN, none of that new boots/shoes nonsense. As much as I like checking out injuries, treating blistered feet make me want to cry. You will not get much sympathies from any street medic unless they are crushing on you.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

finn said:


> Also let me add, the footwear that you bring should already be BROKEN IN, none of that new boots/shoes nonsense. As much as I like checking out injuries, treating blistered feet make me want to cry. You will not get much sympathies from any street medic unless they are crushing on you.


Yeah, we're going to have much worse shit to deal with than blisters. Bring moleskin pads and make sure your shoes are comfortable.


----------



## japanarchist

JoelRailDude said:


> So.... aparently thanks to HR-347, Protesting any government function where officials are present, foreign representatives are present, the president is around, or any senator or HR, or secret service, or its considered a national security event, or Homeland Security is under control, Or Entering a Building without authorization (And Building can be A building, facility, park, arena, museum, ROAD, city, office, etc etc etc. anything)  is HIGHLY ILLEGAL and a Federal Crime. Even if you accidentally interrupt it, weather you know there is an event going on, or a person of high standing around the area.
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/news/348-act-tresspass-buildings-437/
> 
> Its not stopping me yet.


Another thing to take into consideration is that it's a class 1 felony to record a cop in Illinois.


----------



## soapybum

Damn, looked into it and only in Illinois and Massachusetts its illegal to record cops. thats just gonna add yet another thing to tack on to protesters. Ah well, I'm still recording them regardless.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

soapybum said:


> Damn, looked into it and only in Illinois and Massachusetts its illegal to record cops. thats just gonna add yet another thing to tack on to protesters. Ah well, I'm still recording them regardless.


There will be so many cameras on them, they won't be able to arrest all of the filmers. Hidden cameras are your best friend, though. Just make sure you don't point them at protesters.


----------



## JoelRailDude

I believe, that i read somewhere they where going to VOID that ordinance or law for the time beign because they said, so many cameras, will be good to "protect" the officers and to prove their actions where reasonable or neccesary, something among those lines....


----------



## CXR1037

So not to rain on the parade (I'd normally just outright troll you all, but I'm all for protests), but what do you all plan on doing/accomplishing? 

I think I always say this when there's some big protest...what are you going to actually get done? Waving a sign, shouting slogans, even throwing Molotov cocktails (in during government watchlist)...are any of these things going to _change_ anything? With the amount of law and police against you all, I can't imagine there will be much going on. 

I'm as anti-system as I've ever been but I really don't understand these big anarcho-meetup protests. They seem like social gatherings more than anything else. Correct me if I'm way off basis here, I'm going off of what my friends in the "hip scene" have said about these big demos. 

I'd be more interested in seeing a discussion with a concrete plan for action. Not even direct action (in before "you're a cop!"), but just anything. Flyering local businesses, advertising and marketing it correctly.

cxR - crossing Chicago off my summer travel plans


----------



## JoelRailDude

Well i guess the more people that are angry, the bigger the problem is, until the have to acknowledge it. Yeah, the actual fact of holding signs, chanting, and raising hell is not gona change anything. But then again we can't just let all the world most powerful people gather and have a party with champagne, caviar and god knows what, while there is massive poverty even in the city (chicaco) that they are gathering, children dying of starvation, war, etc. Our lives are fucked up, so we return the favor. 

A lot of people would like to protest but they say, the fact itself is not gona do anything. the easiest way to give up your power is pretend you dont have any.

Also, me, personally, I'm not going to do ANYTHING or start anything, other than defend myself. The average joe who owns a coffee shop should not get his shop savaged and destroyed. The policeman himself is probably brainwashed, or facing loosing his job and family income if he doesnt comply and follows order, so they are on the hook too. I will not throw the first stone.


----------



## Fungus

DavidMD said:


> I believe that the G8 Summit is May 18-20 but Chicago will probably have a bunch of things going on from May Day leading up to the summit. I'll be there.
> 
> Basically everyone east of the Mississippi wanting to go should look into Megabus.com. A bus from Nashville to Chicago is $1...$2 roundtrip. Not all cities are direct to Chicago but tickets are cheap either way.


 

I've never used Megabus.com but damn if it doesn't sound like a miracle. Nashville to Chicago ($1.50). What other fees are there?


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

CXR1037 said:


> So not to rain on the parade (I'd normally just outright troll you all, but I'm all for protests), but what do you all plan on doing/accomplishing?
> 
> I think I always say this when there's some big protest...what are you going to actually get done? Waving a sign, shouting slogans, even throwing Molotov cocktails (in during government watchlist)...are any of these things going to _change_ anything? With the amount of law and police against you all, I can't imagine there will be much going on.
> 
> I'm as anti-system as I've ever been but I really don't understand these big anarcho-meetup protests. They seem like social gatherings more than anything else. Correct me if I'm way off basis here, I'm going off of what my friends in the "hip scene" have said about these big demos.
> 
> I'd be more interested in seeing a discussion with a concrete plan for action. Not even direct action (in before "you're a cop!"), but just anything. Flyering local businesses, advertising and marketing it correctly.
> 
> cxR - crossing Chicago off my summer travel plans


 
#OWS is getting more radical. It's a powder keg waiting for a spark. G8 is going to be that spark. Even reformists will recognize that the U.S. government is exercising illegitimate authority. We're going to get the shit kicked out of us, and then it'll be our turn to control the streets. In Egypt it took a day of massive government repression to spark a full-scale revolt when people started throwing shit back and carrying shields. Be on the frontlines of that? not going to miss it.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

JoelRailDude said:


> Well i guess the more people that are angry, the bigger the problem is, until the have to acknowledge it. Yeah, the actual fact of holding signs, chanting, and raising hell is not gona change anything. But then again we can't just let all the world most powerful people gather and have a party with champagne, caviar and god knows what, while there is massive poverty even in the city (chicaco) that they are gathering, children dying of starvation, war, etc. Our lives are fucked up, so we return the favor.
> 
> A lot of people would like to protest but they say, the fact itself is not gona do anything. the easiest way to give up your power is pretend you dont have any.
> 
> Also, me, personally, I'm not going to do ANYTHING or start anything, other than defend myself. The average joe who owns a coffee shop should not get his shop savaged and destroyed. The policeman himself is probably brainwashed, or facing loosing his job and family income if he doesnt comply and follows order, so they are on the hook too. I will not throw the first stone.


 
If someone smashes someone's livelyhood (a single location coffee shop) consider them a cop. Starbucks is fair game in my book. Nobody would smash a local business to protest corporate dominance and capitalism. There are plenty of starbucks and mcdonalds to fuck up, so we'll probably see those be targeted.


----------



## Pixie Walden

Ive been planning on going to this for a few weeks now, should be some awesome shit, only thing that bums me out about things like this, i love the marches and help as much as i can but when the cops start throwing tear gas i have to help on the side lines giving ppl vinegar and shit , i dont mind getting hit with tear gas, but i alwayyys have my dog with me and id feel like an asshole if he got hurt.


----------



## JoelRailDude

oh i dont think they make gasmask for dogs.....and he would be freaked out to wear one!!!, if you could find a place to leave him with food,i'm sure he can do without you for a while. Maybe @ the occupy camp, a squat or whatever?

Or this:
http://approvedgasmasks.com/pet-shield.htm


----------



## maxvirgo

Hey, I'm going with a group from Boulder. We're leaving the 12th and we're not planning on staying at the chi occupation as some of us have expressed that the likelihood of it getting raided/destroyed before the summit is really high. So we'll be staying far away. I think we're looking for some place to stay actually. 
Can't wait. 
oh and I'm looking at buying a good pair of gloves anyone know anything about these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001VO09K/
or have other recommendations, thanks


----------



## CXR1037

>Protest capitalism. 
>buy gloves
>my face:



Cxr - mechanix makes great gloves


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Just putting this out there,if you wanna get back at the riot pigs when they start dispersing the gas just look for a fire extinguisher and spray back at em.The damn masks that they get cannot filter out the fine particles that the fire extinguisher puts out.So in turn they get a taste of there own medicine and cannot breathe at all.Eye for an eye hehehe.

And if you wanna combat the tear gas then go to your local machine (store) and get some maalox.Fill a bottle half with that and water as well as using a spray bottle.This will take all the punch out of the tear gas as this is an antacid.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/10/...n-used-as-anti-tear-gas-remedy-by-protesters/

I'd love to go and witness this police state that is coming nation wide here.Would be interesting and life changing to see merica in its true glory of the police state.

Have fun lol.

Oh and i 2nd mechanix gloves,they rock for the money.


----------



## Bandito Dan

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...mp-david-not-chicago-20120305,0,2787373.story

Thoughts?


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

Bandito Dan said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...mp-david-not-chicago-20120305,0,2787373.story
> 
> Thoughts?


We scared them off. People are still going. NATO is still going. People are still going to fuck shit up. If anything this should embolden us to take greater action. The state is afraid of us, let's make that fear count. Besides, having to put 2 fewer letters on our signs will save a shitload of paint.


----------



## JoelRailDude

My sign:
"Where are the G8 pussies?!?!?!"


----------



## CXR1037

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> #OWS is getting more radical. It's a powder keg waiting for a spark. G8 is going to be that spark. Even reformists will recognize that the U.S. government is exercising illegitimate authority. We're going to get the shit kicked out of us, and then it'll be our turn to control the streets. In Egypt it took a day of massive government repression to spark a full-scale revolt when people started throwing shit back and carrying shields. Be on the frontlines of that? not going to miss it.


 
Egypt has a massive coordinated effort. Do you all have the same thing? I'm going to say you do not, as there has not been "a day of massive government repression to spark a full-scale revolt". 

If anything, I think riots in the streets of Chicago will enhance the police state, polarize anarchists some more ("but the media already does..." because of things like this?), and make the average American side with the police. Think of the headlines...

cxR - "Isolated Anarchist Terrorist Cell Attacks Chicago..."


----------



## Kim Chee

If anything, I think riots in the streets of Chicago will enhance the police state, polarize anarchists some more ("but the media already does..." because of things like this?), and make the average American side with the police. Think of the headlines...

cxR - "Isolated Anarchist Terrorist Cell Attacks Chicago..."

^ yeah, what he said.

I have to admit: Something that the leadership in this country has down is the misinformation, disinformation and audience manipulation aspect of people control.


----------

